# Attempt 1001!



## Cornelius (21/8/20)

I can write up a 3 page essay but I will keep it short and sweet! 
With the new one shots available from Tobacco road, especially in form of B&H Menthol and Dunhill menthol my wife will attempt vaping again. We have tried this on numerous times but she just cant seem to find the sweet spot. I am still convinced that with out the mental commitment it is all in vain every time, but I will persist to get her off the stinkies. 

Now why am I telling you all this? Well I have acquired a collection of vapes etc, but they obviously don't cut it. She feels the dual coil "RDTA's give of to much", the single coil RDA's on sqounkers are "problematic as the juice overflow's". The Dvarw clone gets some attention from her with Red pill, but the "refilling is a problem". Pod's are "too tight a draw". So as you can see the commitment issues provide sufficient excuses, however I want to try again. 

What would you guys advise? Ease of use? with what I would think should be a restricted DL airflow? I would think a commercial coil or easily accessible pod system just in case I am travelling and she has to replace it by herself? 

I have given some thought and it looks like these new Smok, Voopoo, aegis boost cross mod/pod things could be an option. But I am open to other suggestions.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/20)

I see your dilemma.
Good luck with finding that perfect vape. It took me several months and many useless buys to find mine but I did.
The thing is for me, I like a different vape in the morning compared to during the day. I always have 2 or 3 mods and tanks ready at any time and with different flavors. I don't like vaping the same profile all day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/8/20)

You just wasting your time and money. Quitting smoking, diet, Alcoholism, gambling problems etc etc, people that is constantly looking for excuses, don't want to quit. Leave her be and stop pressuring her, she will quit when ready or never, nothing you can do about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

I think you should look into something with airflow adjustment like the boost plus which I think also offers an 18650 option now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/8/20)

Mechman 80w mod (nice for ladies to hold) vapefly mesh plus rdta. Don't use mesh haha. Single coil on that super easy to rewick as it's from the top. There's no leaking at all airflow is entirely up to the user and for the most realistic cigarette taste @ivc_mixer Marlborough. I bought the Winston one shot for my hubby but it's just waay too strong. For a lighter smoke he also makes a superb camel light!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/8/20)

My wife only Vapes as to not go back to the stinkies, so for her it is tobacco flavor with a hint of vanilla here and a bit of caramel there, but in general it is all 50/50 MTL 18mg... the struggle was real to get her onto the right things as her older models (twisp's) started packing up and her power level went up... she is now on 2 Augvape Intake single coil RTA's, both on single 18650 mods. She is also on the Voopoo drag S and she has the PnP tank on top of a dual battery mod. But i have to add, she vapes 18mg Freebase Nic on 0.5Ω at 30W.. that is her throat hit sweetspot.... 

For restricted DL/Airy MTL the Intake Single is great, the Voopoo PnP tank (in whichever setup: drag s/x/pnp/etc etc) works too on the stock coils side.

It is a mission if your other half has a set way of doing things, you would think it is easy, but its not, because the moment you cant get what they need or something is off on a build/coil/juice/device it all goes pear shaped very quickly... 

Hope you find something that works without having to donate a kidney to fund it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)

Also try disposable tanks , they're about R50 each [VK] - no issues , just fill up and go - they last a surprisingly long time .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (21/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Also try disposable tanks , they're about R50 each [VK] - no issues , just fill up and go - they last a surprisingly long time .
> View attachment 204900



My wife's using these on a Boost, she thinks they're great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (21/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Also try disposable tanks , they're about R50 each [VK] - no issues , just fill up and go - they last a surprisingly long time .
> View attachment 204900


Just to add @Cornelius, these do have adjustable airflow and the flavour is pretty good. I used to keep 6 as backups for when I don’t have a moment to rewick (and my wife also enjoys these) but I gave them to my FIL during the prohibition to assist him with no cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Hi @Cornelius 

what is her vaping style? 
MTL, restricted DL or more airy DL?
What juices does she levitate to? Tobaccoes, desserts or fruits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (21/8/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You just wasting your time and money. Quitting smoking, diet, Alcoholism, gambling problems etc etc, people that is constantly looking for excuses, don't want to quit. Leave her be and stop pressuring her, she will quit when ready or never, nothing you can do about it



I can't help but to agree with this, but can relate to how you feel for sure. The only advice I can offer is to take her to a vape shop, let her listen, and make the choice herself. Let her tell them what she wants.

A couple of mates of mine wanted to try vaping after seeing me manage for so many years. I gave them lots of info and suggested this mod and that tank and so on. Next thing I know they are at the kiosk in the mall buying an Aegis and disposable tanks, which were never on my radar. Both of them (husband and wife) are not bothered about tanks, coils, wicking, external chargers. It is all about the convenience. So much so that they went out and bought a second Aegis each so that one can be on charge while the other one is working.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (21/8/20)

Recently wicked somebody's Aegis Boost RBA and its a brilliant device for a pod.

Otherwise you can also look at the Vaporesso Xros that recently came out. Its like a Caliburn with airflow control.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/20)

Now why am I telling you all this? Well I have acquired a collection of vapes etc, but they obviously don't cut it. She feels the dual coil "RDTA's give of to much", the single coil RDA's on sqounkers are "problematic as the juice overflow's". The Dvarw clone gets some attention from her with Red pill, but the "refilling is a problem". Pod's are "too tight a draw". So as you can see the commitment issues provide sufficient excuses, however I want to try again.

At the risk of sounding like a fan boy  I think a Destiny RTA will solve your problem here - it doesn't emit as much vapour as a dual coil RDTA whilst still maintaining an airy draw, it's the easiest thing in the world to wick and coil, it has a clever half-turn top-fill system and did I mention the flavour?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/20)

@ace_d_house_cat - The Voopoo Argus Air looks interesting. Not sure if it's available locally though?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (21/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ace_d_house_cat - The Voopoo Argus Air looks interesting. Not sure if it's available locally though?


My wife is also finicky and the Serpent Elevate solved it for her. Good flavour, adjustable top airlfow (no leaks), easy to build and single coil. I find it a little loud for my taste (but infinitely less loud than the Destiny). You can pick them up from Vape Club for R450 now, but if you want to wait and spend some more money, I think the Kylin Mini 2 is going to be a winner with the honeycomb airflow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ace_d_house_cat - The Voopoo Argus Air looks interesting. Not sure if it's available locally though?



It does and it should be solid too! I think it's still coming to most vendors. I love the fact that it uses the PnP coils that the rest of the VooPoo range uses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It does and it should be solid too! I think it's still coming to most vendors. I love the fact that it uses the PnP coils that the rest of the VooPoo range uses.


Hell, I'm not a pod vaper and I'm even looking at getting one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (21/8/20)

Thank you for all the replies. I think I will go look at the Aegis boost or Voopoo X range and then make a decision. Will also get a few of those disposables to try @Christos 

@CJB85 I have had 3 elevates, gave 2 away and the other one is gathering dust. Can't win with the wicking, constant airlocks and dry hits. I actually cleaned it last night and tried it again, she is using it today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (21/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I think I will go look at the Aegis boost or Voopoo X range and then make a decision. Will also get a few of those disposables to try @Christos
> 
> @CJB85 I have had 3 elevates, gave 2 away and the other one is gathering dust. Can't win with the wicking, constant airlocks and dry hits. I actually cleaned it last night and tried it again, she is using it today.


I will take some pictures on the next re-wick... it can be tricky but once you have it down it is pretty bullet proof. I have never had a dry hit or airlock, but did have a couple of builds early on where she sucked up some liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> My wife is also finicky and the Serpent Elevate solved it for her. Good flavour, adjustable top airlfow (no leaks), easy to build and single coil. I find it a little loud for my taste (but infinitely less loud than the Destiny). You can pick them up from Vape Club for R450 now, but if you want to wait and spend some more money, I think the Kylin Mini 2 is going to be a winner with the honeycomb airflow.


I hope the Kylin mini comes with a roll of paper towels! That thing leaks like a b@ch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I hope the Kylin mini comes with a roll of paper towels! That thing leaks like a b@ch!


New one is top airflow, no leaks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WDE (21/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I think I will go look at the Aegis boost or Voopoo X range and then make a decision. Will also get a few of those disposables to try @Christos
> 
> @CJB85 I have had 3 elevates, gave 2 away and the other one is gathering dust. Can't win with the wicking, constant airlocks and dry hits. I actually cleaned it last night and tried it again, she is using it today.



I just want to give a upvote for the boost. I have been using it for a month or so now and its been a total pleasure (took me a week to figure out how to fill it without messing ) but besides that its been my favourite device ever. And the rba pod is super easy to build on. Good luck on the search

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I think I will go look at the Aegis boost or Voopoo X range and then make a decision. Will also get a few of those disposables to try @Christos
> 
> @CJB85 I have had 3 elevates, gave 2 away and the other one is gathering dust. Can't win with the wicking, constant airlocks and dry hits. I actually cleaned it last night and tried it again, she is using it today.


If this is the case my recommendation would be a Drag X/S. The mere fact that you can convert it from wide open airflow DL to very restricted MTL with a change of a coil is incredible. The pod design is just fantastic. 

My wife uses her one with a 1ohm coil at 15w with 12mg juice. Every now and again she swaps the coil out for the 0.2ohm variant, throes in some 3mg juice and enjoys a tank of DL vaping. 

It's such a versatile thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## takatatak (21/8/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Cornelius
> 
> what is her vaping style?
> MTL, restricted DL or more airy DL?
> What juices does she levitate to? Tobaccoes, desserts or fruits?


@Silver Did you mean _'gravitate'_ because if @Cornelius' wife can levitate then I wanna see a video

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (21/8/20)

takatatak said:


> @Silver Did you mean _'gravitate'_ because if @Cornelius' wife can levitate then I wanna see a video


It all depends on how mad @Cornelius makes her.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cornelius (21/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> It all depends on how mad @Cornelius makes her.


Gospel truth right there brother!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/8/20)

How about the Smok Nord 2? (Must be *Version 2*). I'm quite impressed with this little pod, which has variable wattage up to 40W. There are also a few different coils to experiment with, so perhaps your wife will find something suitable.

EDIT:
If you get the Nord 2, pick up some empty cartridges at the same time. They're not expensive and it makes experimenting with different coils that much easier - just pop a different coil into each cartridge, then all that you need to do is to swop cartridges on the device.

Might be a good idea to put a sticker on each cartridge with the ohm written on it, otherwise confusion reigns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/8/20)

Hooked said:


> How about the Smok Nord 2? (Must be *Version 2*). I'm quite impressed with this little pod, which has variable wattage up to 40W. There are also a few different coils to experiment with, so perhaps your wife will find something suitable.


Isn't that the one people complain of leaking?


----------



## Hooked (21/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Isn't that the one people complain of leaking?



No, peeps have been complaining about the Voopoo Drag X leaking. I started using a Drag X this morning and I've been using it all day and there's no leaking.

I also use the Nord 2, which I keep for 12mg MTL juice and I've never had a leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (21/8/20)

Hooked said:


> How about the Smok Nord 2? (Must be *Version 2*). I'm quite impressed with this little pod, which has variable wattage up to 40W. There are also a few different coils to experiment with, so perhaps your wife will find something suitable.
> 
> EDIT:
> If you get the Nord 2, pick up some empty cartridges at the same time. They're not expensive and it makes experimenting with different coils that much easier - just pop a different coil into each cartridge, then all that you need to do is to swop cartridges on the device.
> ...



Thanks, we have a Nord but the first version. I am currently stuck between the Aegis boost plus and the Drag x. Also seeing the Vaporesso X Ross now. Lol


----------

